# Liquid Co2 Advice



## Tommy (16 Oct 2018)

Hi everyone, I will be using liquid Co2 in my new planted tank when its finished, what do I need to know and how do I test to make sure I don't overdose? Thanks


----------



## J@mes (16 Oct 2018)

Trick question? Follow the manufacturers guidelines!


----------



## Tommy (16 Oct 2018)

J@mes said:


> Trick question? Follow the manufacturers guidelines!



No it wasn't actually, Im new to a planted tank this will be my very first. I plan on following the directions I just thought there might be a chance of overdosing if you don't know exactly how much is in the tank, I thought there would be some way of measuring this ?


----------



## J@mes (16 Oct 2018)

I recently started adding this, tank is 100l & the label says 1ml per 50l every day. So I dose 2ml once every 24 hours.


----------



## Tommy (16 Oct 2018)

J@mes said:


> I recently started adding this, tank is 100l & the label says 1ml per 50l every day. So I dose 2ml once every 24 hours.



The one Ive got (reef to reef I think the make is) dosing is 1ml per 100ltrs every day so I will need to dose 2.5ml per day for my 240ltr tank.


----------



## J@mes (17 Oct 2018)

Various concentrations of the active ingredient glutaraldehyde


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

I was just thinking, does the carbon in the filter not take this out the water?


----------



## Lee iley (17 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> I was just thinking, does the carbon in the filter not take this out the water?


I don't use carbon in my filter I took it out I only use it after I have used meds. In a planted tank you don't really need carbon. I also use liquid carbon mine is tnc, 6ml per day I dose in my 400 litre tank.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Lee iley said:


> I don't use carbon in my filter I took it out I only use it after I have used meds. In a planted tank you don't really need carbon. I also use liquid carbon mine is tnc, 6ml per day I dose in my 400 litre tank.



So best to remove the carbon, I have 2 externals on this tank so will have to remove from both.


----------



## Lee iley (17 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> So best to remove the carbon, I have 2 externals on this tank so will have to remove from both.


I would say yes you don't really need it imo,


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> does the carbon in the filter not take this out the water?


The short answer is no.
The type of carbon you run in a filter is active or activated carbon; this type of carbon is great at removing tannins and organic compounds amongst other things it helps polishing the water.
The type of carbon which is used as a substitute for CO2 gas amongst other things isn't the same; I won't try and explain it as I don't understand it.
There are plenty of people on here better suited to explain the science!


----------



## fishbro (17 Oct 2018)

I really wouldn't bother running carbon in the filter unless you need to remove meds etc. Been keeping fish for 12 years now and for the longest time I bought into the "I must use carbon" thing, but the past couple of years I haven't touched the stuff and haven't seen any ill-effects at all. It's just an extra expense you don't really need. Even my local shop who have plenty of carbon on the shelf said don't bother with it  

The only thing I use other than bio media and sponges is purigen, I found from my testing that it really does help to clarify the water and it can be recharged fairly simply.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Lee iley said:


> I would say yes you don't really need it imo,





Andrew Butler said:


> The short answer is no.
> The type of carbon you run in a filter is active or activated carbon; this type of carbon is great at removing tannins and organic compounds amongst other things it helps polishing the water.
> The type of carbon which is used as a substitute for CO2 gas amongst other things isn't the same; I won't try and explain it as I don't understand it.
> There are plenty of people on here better suited to explain the science!





fishbro said:


> I really wouldn't bother running carbon in the filter unless you need to remove meds etc. Been keeping fish for 12 years now and for the longest time I bought into the "I must use carbon" thing, but the past couple of years I haven't touched the stuff and haven't seen any ill-effects at all. It's just an extra expense you don't really need. Even my local shop who have plenty of carbon on the shelf said don't bother with it
> 
> The only thing I use other than bio media and sponges is purigen, I found from my testing that it really does help to clarify the water and it can be recharged fairly simply.



Thanks for the info really appreciated, the wood Ive got is still leaking tanins even after nearly 3 weeks fully submerged, if carbon takes the tanins out I think I will leave it in for a few weeks.


----------



## Harry H (17 Oct 2018)

Your water changes should take care of tannis, also it has no harmful effect, it is not visually pleasing for some. Dont worry about it too much, just stick with your water change schedule, eventually it will go away, some wood takes much longer, next time try boiling/pre-soaking wood, if you havent already done so.


----------



## Harry H (17 Oct 2018)

J@mes said:


> I recently started adding this, tank is 100l & the label says 1ml per 50l every day. So I dose 2ml once every 24 hours.


I am doing exactly the same schedule as well.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Harry H said:


> Your water changes should take care of tannis, also it has no harmful effect, it is not visually pleasing for some. Dont worry about it too much, just stick with your water change schedule, eventually it will go away, some wood takes much longer, next time try boiling/pre-soaking wood, if you havent already done so.



I have been soaking the wood for about 3 weeks in the bath with hot water changing it several times a day.


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> if carbon takes the tanins out I think I will leave it in for a few weeks


It will help, yes.
Activated carbon doesn't last forever before it becomes 'clogged' and ineffective though.
I replace mine on a monthly basis but it could last longer, it might not last as long.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Thanks, think I will just use it for a month then.


----------



## fishbro (17 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> Thanks for the info really appreciated, the wood Ive got is still leaking tanins even after nearly 3 weeks fully submerged, if carbon takes the tanins out I think I will leave it in for a few weeks.



I believe purigen can also also remove things like tannins. My tank has some driftwood in it and I have never noticed the water being "stained"  Purigen does cost more than carbon but it's well worth it, one of only a few products I consider not to be snake oil in this hobby haha


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

fishbro said:


> I believe purigen can also also remove things like tannins. My tank has some driftwood in it and I have never noticed the water being "stained"  Purigen does cost more than carbon but it's well worth it, one of only a few products I consider not to be snake oil in this hobby haha



What is purigen I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Andrew Butler (17 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> What is purigen I don't know anything about it.


It does very similar things to activated carbon but in a different way, link below.
https://www.seachem.com/purigen.php



Tommy said:


> Thanks, think I will just use it for a month then.


You can replace it and keep it running if you want to try and keep the tank a little clearer of tannins or go down the Purigen route.

People will argue for both sides of the fence with Purigen vs Activated Carbon but I don't think either one is better than the other.
Personally I use Activated Carbon; why? I'm not sure I just find it easy!


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> It does very similar things to activated carbon but in a different way, link below.
> https://www.seachem.com/purigen.php
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like good stuff purigen might give it a go after the carbon is dead


----------



## Seanogleby (18 Oct 2018)

That it's horrible stuff! Wouldn't use it personally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

Seanogleby said:


> That it's horrible stuff! Wouldn't use it personally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why don't you like it?


----------



## Akmaliano (18 Oct 2018)

+1 for purigen. keeps the water crystal clear and a good value long term as you can recharge it regularly. 

I think not many people on this forum use carbon in their filter. I've never used them, even after meds, and never had any problems. my >50% weekly WC as part of EI takes care of the water quality.


----------



## Akmaliano (18 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> I just thought there might be a chance of overdosing if you don't know exactly how much is in the tank, I thought there would be some way of measuring this ?



Just use syringe. I dose 8ml of Easycarbo using a syringe for my 240l. This is on top of the injected CO2. Instructions say maximum twice the normal dose for heavily planted tanks so I could in theory go up to 10ml.


----------



## Seanogleby (18 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> Why don't you like it?



Can be toxic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (18 Oct 2018)

I have dosed Excel x5 (or more) before to wipe out algae, mainly BBA.  This has been done by me, numerous times, on the first tank maintenance session after tank has been left in "holiday mode" for many weeks whilst away. In summer 2017 my tank was left for 6 weeks. Holiday mode is reduced lighting, CO2, ferts dosing and fish feeding. 

Excess dosing did a wonderful job of removing virtually all traces of BBA and algae, that had accumulated due to lack of maintenance, whilst I was away.

Fish don't seem to care, no change in behaviour, still scoff all food given and relish scoffing all the now dead BBA algae on plants & fixtures. Just make sure that all your plants are not liquid carbon sensitive.


----------



## fishbro (18 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> What is purigen I don't know anything about it.



https://www.seachem.com/purigen.php It's made my seachem. Generally I recommend getting the 100ml bags of it and just throw one in the filter when you clean it each month.


----------



## Coys (18 Oct 2018)

ian_m said:


> I have dosed Excel x5 (or more) before to wipe out algae, mainly BBA.  This has been done by me, numerous times, on the first tank maintenance session after tank has been left in "holiday mode" for many weeks whilst away. In summer 2017 my tank was left for 6 weeks. Holiday mode is reduced lighting, CO2, ferts dosing and fish feeding.
> 
> Excess dosing did a wonderful job of removing virtually all traces of BBA and algae, that had accumulated due to lack of maintenance, whilst I was away.
> 
> Fish don't seem to care, no change in behaviour, still scoff all food given and relish scoffing all the now dead BBA algae on plants & fixtures. Just make sure that all your plants are not liquid carbon sensitive.



I sometimes do a massive overdose like you during a water change to get rid of persistent BBA. Take out 50% of the water. Switch off filter. Put in overdose of Excel and leave to stand for an hour. Fill with fresh water. Switch on filter. This way the overdose becomes even more concentrated for a short time. Kills the BBA and fish are fine.


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

Thanks for all the advice guys appreciated


----------



## fishbro (18 Oct 2018)

Coys said:


> I sometimes do a massive overdose like you during a water change to get rid of persistent BBA. Take out 50% of the water. Switch off filter. Put in overdose of Excel and leave to stand for an hour. Fill with fresh water. Switch on filter. This way the overdose becomes even more concentrated for a short time. Kills the BBA and fish are fine.



Nice tip! Might try that myself, still recovering from an algae outbreak and starting to see signs of it re-appearing. Hoping co2 injection etc will help long term (might get some Amano shrimp as well)


----------

